# Shetlands



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Let's talk a little about shetlands, eh?

Firstly, I'm a bit surprised by how few shetland crew neck sweaters are available anywhere. Nothing at Brooks. Nothing at Ralph's. Whatever L.L.Bean is selling is more or less unacceptable in fit and quality. Rugby is tempting, but those elbow patches. 

So it would seem that we're left to deal with the usual suspects. Well, maybe one is an unusual suspect. 

Paul Stuart for $128
J.Press for $180
O'Connell's for $145

So what am I missing? Any brands? 

Anyone have any experiences they'd like to share?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Hell, try finding one for a boychild. Forget it.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

There's also the Murray's Toggery Shop shetland for $160. And the Andover Shop always has them.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Ben Silver for $195.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I think Brooks did have a crewneck in just tan and blue earlier in the season, maybe they sold out. In any case, my opinion is that this garment begins and ends with O'Connell's. Theirs is the absolute real deal. I think Ben Silver sells Jamieson's ones, those must be good, but I imagine they are crazy expensive. Same for Andover Shop. The only other option is ordering one from Shetland itself, which I have never done. My internet perusal makes me feel like this place is a good vendor, but I have no way to verify that:

https://www.shetlandknitwear.com/Products.aspx


----------



## Chaps (Feb 27, 2006)

*Spirit of Shetland*

Spirit of Shetland for $91

I have several and they are of nice quality but come with a double neck unless otherwise specified.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree, Danny. Though I've never tried it, it would appear that O'Connell's is the last word. The sheer variety of colors is staggering and all the details seem to be present and accounted for. 

I'd like to increase the Shaggy Dog collection, and almost certainly will at some point, but the variation in sizes is maddening. All three of my shaggies are medium and only one fits really well and none fit like the other. 

I'm going to pluck up a few in the coming months and O'Connell's will almost certainly get first crack at my hard earned dollars.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Shaggy Dogs are 25% off at the moment.

Others have had good luck with https://shetland-knitwear.com/classic.html.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Now I guess the real question is whether to size up as suggested or not.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

chilton said:


> Shaggy Dogs are 25% off at the moment.
> 
> Others have had good luck with https://shetland-knitwear.com/classic.html.


I feel very bad, but something about these poorly done websites with thumbnail images are very unwelcoming to me.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Are the new Lands' Ends on the same level as the modern Beans?


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

The O'Connell's are great. I wear mine true to size, but am of average height and moderate weight. Ymmv.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Coulda sworn I'd already raved about this before: https://www.fifecountry.com/mens/casual/knitwear-&-fleece/shetland-pullover-0760 - Green is your only choice. It's on sale. I have no idea what the shipping to US would be though. But, that's a quality Scottish made saddle shouldered crewneck shetland for half the cost of anyone else.


----------



## UgaVII's Trad (Mar 31, 2009)

Many here have ordered multiple sweaters from Barbara at Spirit of Shetland. All, as far as I know, have been pleased with quality, selection, and made-to-order sizing.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

"Ralph's" is selling a wanna-be shaggy dog sweater this year. I would guess its shetland.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just got one of these LL Bean shetlands. Not the most exciting thing in the world but it fits me well. Most "large" sweaters fit me in the chest but are long enough to be called "tunics."


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I've recently bought sweaters from Spirit of Shetland, Andover Shop and O'Connells and have to say, for the money, O'Connells are the superior. The Spirit of Shetland offers a wide variety of colors, but are less substantial than the other two. I think Ethan's current supplier are actually better than the famed McGeorge sweaters, of which I have several.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll bet that Eddie Jacobs carries shetlands; they just don't have a Web site right now. I like the Shaggy Dog, but the darn thing is so warm that I seldom wear it; I can't really justify buying another. I love my O'Connell's shetland, and would love to try one from The Andover Shop.


----------



## sunra (Nov 29, 2009)

Do we know who O' Connells shetlands are made by? Being in the UK it seems mad to order a shetland from the US.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> I just got one of these LL Bean shetlands. Not the most exciting thing in the world but it fits me well. Most "large" sweaters fit me in the chest but are long enough to be called "tunics."


I'm also happy with my Bean Shetland, it's a perfect fit on me. I guess your results may vary.


----------



## teamtc (Jun 21, 2011)

mhj said:


> I'm also happy with my Bean Shetland, it's a perfect fit on me. I guess your results may vary.


+1. I've been wearing mine on the regular for a month or so, and I'm quite pleased. Good fit from the start, and the shape is holding up well. (The misses even finds it flattering on me.)


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The Bean shetland strikes me as the same quality level as a J.Crew wool crew neck (they don't call them shetlands). As with all L.L. Bean tops, the wideness of the body is out of proportion to the length of the body and the circumference of the neck. Obviously the fit is somewhat subjective, but considering how long a sweater will last I see no reason not to go for a few O'Connell's or similar. 

The challenge, now that I've been thoroughly indoctrinated, is not to over-accumulate. I'd rather have half a dozen sweaters I can wear all the time than 24 sweaters where I only wear half a dozen all the time.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Trip English said:


> The Bean shetland strikes me as the same quality level as a J.Crew wool crew neck (they don't call them shetlands). As with all L.L. Bean tops, the wideness of the body is out of proportion to the length of the body and the circumference of the neck. Obviously the fit is somewhat subjective, but considering how long a sweater will last I see no reason not to go for a few O'Connell's or similar.
> 
> The challenge, now that I've been thoroughly indoctrinated, is not to over-accumulate. I'd rather have half a dozen sweaters I can wear all the time than 24 sweaters where I only wear half a dozen all the time.


Agreed on the accumulation.

I have the sweater length problem, and crewnecks are dicey because I have an enormous head. I've had sweaters rip as I gently tug them over my 7 7/8 noggin. Seriously.

So I need shorter v-necks, and the current Bean model fits the bill.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've also had trouble finding a decent shetland, and had the Bean one in my 'cart' before reading this so thanks for that.



I know no one wants a used recommendation, but the old Scottish made Lands End shetlands are quite nice, and are common in hunter green, a color I like and O'Connells doesn't carry. I say all this as a Lands End skeptic.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Quality sweaters are BIFL items. 

I have a few shetlands from O'connells and am very happy with them. I am so tempted to buy a few more this year, but am trying to resist the urge. It's not easy.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

+1 for O'Connell's--I have one in charcoal and hope to buy more.
I also have one from LLB. It fit great out of the box, but quickly lost it's shape after laundering.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

teamtc said:


> +1. I've been wearing mine on the regular for a month or so, and I'm quite pleased. Good fit from the start, and the shape is holding up well. (The misses even finds it flattering on me.)


Yeh, and they are $40. I just can't spend $180 for J. Press's Shaggy Dog. At some point, it gets really self-indulgent.

Also, I have been much more pleased with the quality of Bean's Shetland this year than in years previous.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

So what's the consensus on sizing up at O'C's? It sounds like most order their actual chest measurement?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I am a 43L on thereabouts. I bought a 42 shetland from O'Connell's. And I like the fit: trim without being skimpy, if you know what I mean. I would recommend ordering your jacket size, not sizing up.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a 43 chest and the OC 44 is a perfect fit for me. Room to move comfortably and no noticeable excesses of cloth. Armholes are still appropriately high by modern standards. A 42 probably would work if I liked very trim lines and I wore something lighter than an OCBD underneath.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

For those of us that life in warmer climates, the Rugby ones are actually pretty great. You get the looks of the shaggy shetland, but it's not nearly as warm as something like a shaggy dog. The elbow patches are super trendy, but I also get compliments on them from 75% of the girls I know, so as much as I don't like 'em, they can't be all bad. At least I won't be putting holes in the elbows. I've also heard of people being able to take them off, but that seems risky. They've gone on sale a couple times for about $40, which I consider a bargain . . . you better be fairly slim or size up, though


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a 42 chest and the OC 44 is right for me. On the other hand, I don't like my clothing as trim as many do here.

I'd second the many high opinions expressed here of the OC Shetlands. The colors are terrific, and many have that heathered/mottled appearance that sets them apart from the more monochromatic colors available from (for example) Press and Murray's.

I agree about the frustrating sizing available from Press, and have found the same to be true, unfortunately, from Murray's.

If you're after a brushed sweater, I would certainly try Andover, though I have never purchased one of theirs.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got one Rugby "Shaggy Shetland" that I picked up on steep discount as well. For the price, I really can't complain.

Does anyone have any thoughts or knowledge of getting a Shaggy Dog, or similar, altered? A few years ago, when I bought my first two from Press over the phone, I figured I'd need an XL. Not happy with the extremely baggy fit in the midsection, I tried a Large in store. Now I've got two in each size.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I wear my regular size (38) in O'connells and they fit beautifully.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

"....Scotland's Laurence Odie Knitwear. Chatting with the sales rep revealed that the company makes the Shaggy Dog sweaters for J. Press, as well as the brushed Shetlands for The Andover Shop and O'Connell's flat-finish Shetlands. The company can make them in 150 colors....." Source Ivy Style



sunra said:


> Do we know who O' Connells shetlands are made by? Being in the UK it seems mad to order a shetland from the US.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I find the oconnell's true to size, ie, a 42 measures exactly 42 p to p x2, so sizing up a couple inches gives you your standard size (garments are always cut bigger than the actual chest measurement). How you like things to fit is a big factor though: measure the chest of a sweater that fits you well, and go with that number when choosing an OC's size.

And, fwiw, I think they are well worth the price.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Michael at Yoicks in Baltimore just got a metric heap-load of shetlands in. He had them made in Scutlind. I bought an 'asparagus' color on Friday; a brownish green. he also has...I can't recall, three or four more colors, in addition to some smashing Fair Isle sweaters as well. The shetlands are a buck twenty five. If I was made of money I would've bought one of each. The Fair Isles are a buck ninety nine. 

Listen, Yoicks is a funny little place. It's only open on Friday through Sunday. Has no website, zero web presence. If you call during business hours Michael will answer; otherwise your messages will go unreturned. How does one do business like that these days? I don't know and actually don't care. The whole place reminds me of a slower, simpler era. The store appears to be less a profit-driven venture and more of a labor of love. 

This shetland is fantastic. The cuff is not as long as my Shaggy Dog but can still be folded back. While still in the store I compared it to my Shaggy and Michael answered, "Yep, I have ten Shaggys but they're all too hot. I can only wear them in January and February. I wanted a lighter weave." He got it. 

Just like the Shaggy I sized down to a medium even though I'm a solid 42-44 in most coats. I hate the 'being swallowed' feel of a too-large sweater. If it wasn't so dang unseasonably and grotesquely warmish and wet in Baltimore right now I don't know that I'd've taken it off.

Here's Michael's number: (410) 486-8377


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

sjk said:


> Ben Silver for $195.


I'm so used to Ben Silver being expensive relative to the other shops, but this year they seem to have the cheapest, not made in China, shawl collar cardigans. They're around $215 if I remember correctly. Brooks is selling one from the land of imported for $300!


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

I just remembered that Cable Car Clothiers has them too for $178.


----------



## pistolandrapier (Jul 4, 2011)

Brooks has shetlands this year. I was in 346 the other day and they had a few. But of course, made in China. Being a New Yorker, my go to is Press.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I have posted this before a couple of times. Two years ago at North River Outfitters in Beacon Hill I compared their house brand Shetlands to the J Press Shaggy Dog I happened to be wearing at the time. Identical, even down to the script used on the tag. Their website shows a limited number of colours and sizes, and they are priced at $110.

https://www.northriveroutfitter.com/p2532c113b131-nro_shetland_wool_sweater.html


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I live quite close to Yoicks but have never been in there. Did he get these sweaters made with saddle shoulders or set in? Just curious. I'll try to swing up that way.



oldominion said:


> Michael at Yoicks in Baltimore just got a metric heap-load of shetlands in. He had them made in Scutlind. I bought an 'asparagus' color on Friday; a brownish green. he also has...I can't recall, three or four more colors, in addition to some smashing Fair Isle sweaters as well. The shetlands are a buck twenty five. If I was made of money I would've bought one of each. The Fair Isles are a buck ninety nine.
> 
> Listen, Yoicks is a funny little place. It's only open on Friday through Sunday. Has no website, zero web presence. If you call during business hours Michael will answer; otherwise your messages will go unreturned. How does one do business like that these days? I don't know and actually don't care. The whole place reminds me of a slower, simpler era. The store appears to be less a profit-driven venture and more of a labor of love.
> 
> ...


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Trip English said:


> Let's talk a little about shetlands, eh?
> 
> Firstly, I'm a bit surprised by how few shetland crew neck sweaters are available anywhere. Nothing at Brooks. Nothing at Ralph's. Whatever L.L.Bean is selling is more or less unacceptable in fit and quality. Rugby is tempting, but those elbow patches.
> 
> ...


I'm happy with the L.L. Bean sweater and for the price, it's great.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

jfkemd said:


> +1 for O'Connell's--I have one in charcoal and hope to buy more.
> I also have one from LLB. It fit great out of the box, but quickly lost it's shape after laundering.


The best thing about buying from L.L. Bean is the refund policy. If it wears out and is malfunctioning by not keeping a proper shape, they'll refund you without any questions.


----------



## MDCEMII (Apr 4, 2010)

This thread is just plain screaming for some photos, yes?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

ds23pallas said:


> I have posted this before a couple of times. Two years ago at North River Outfitters in Beacon Hill I compared their house brand Shetlands to the J Press Shaggy Dog I happened to be wearing at the time. Identical, even down to the script used on the tag. Their website shows a limited number of colours and sizes, and they are priced at $110.
> 
> https://www.northriveroutfitter.com/p2532c113b131-nro_shetland_wool_sweater.html


Interesting. $110 is a bargain for an identical twin of J. Press, no?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

C. Sharp said:


> "....Scotland's Laurence Odie Knitwear. Chatting with the sales rep revealed that the company makes the Shaggy Dog sweaters for J. Press, as well as the brushed Shetlands for The Andover Shop and O'Connell's flat-finish Shetlands. The company can make them in 150 colors....." Source Ivy Style


Here is a narrative of a visit to said company's factory presumably written by a young pupil: https://www.burravoe.shetland.sch.uk/school/documents/Visittojumperfactory.pdf


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

As a shaggy dog guy, can someone post a real picture of the O'Connell's?

You may have me convinced, but their website does not do them justice.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

chilton said:


> As a shaggy dog guy, can someone post a real picture of the O'Connell's?
> 
> You may have me convinced, but their website does not do them justice.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Nice sweater, sir. Is the colour "Carnation Pink"?


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Bahle's of Sutton Bay in Michigan has a great selection of Harley of Scotland sweaters for $110 each. As good a selection as Brooks Bros in the mid 1980s. Seems to be a great choice. They may go on sale later in the winter but they do sell out.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> Nice sweater, sir. Is the colour "Carnation Pink"?


Indeed.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Urbnhautebourg said:


> Yeh, and they are $40. I just can't spend $180 for J. Press's Shaggy Dog. At some point, it gets really self-indulgent.
> 
> Also, I have been much more pleased with the quality of Bean's Shetland this year than in years previous.


Yeah, I pretty much grew up treating Shetland sweaters like dressy sweatshirts - they were utilitarian and generally treated as such. Now, they are approaching low-end cashmere prices. No thanks. I'm wearing a navy shetland wool sweater from Bean right now (Made in China). I got it a couple of weeks ago with a coupon, it was something like $35 delivered, I think. So far its great (just got another last night). Good length, good wool, good knit, good fit - except for the lack of saddle shoulders, I can't any difference between it and the Scottish Shetlands I've had over the years and, at the price, I'm not going to have to "baby" it. I think the Bean sweater is a great value (and I HATE "fuzzy" (i.e. Shaggy Dog) sweaters anyway).

Also, the only sweaters I've ever "laundered" (and by that, I assume the other poster meant actually submerging in water) were sweaters I didn't care about or that I deliberately intended to shrink. Other than that, I ALWAYS dry clean sweaters - strikes me that you're always taking a bit of a risk when washing wool sweaters and they never seem the same afterwards.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Danny said:


> Indeed.


I will have to acquire one then. If I am able to determine my size, that is. Thank you.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

mmm I dunno, my friend just bought a Rugby one and I have 4 LLB ones that I bought recently. Maybe I just don't get the "shaggy" look but his looked like it was falling apart as it was pilling so much. I also wasn't a fan of the elbow patches, but maybe that's just me.

speaking of the fit of them, my friend has a slim athletic build and his looked really loose despite being proper length.

I'm extremely happy with my LLB ones, so much so that I bought 3 more after I received the first one. I've put at least 10 wears on the 1st one I bought and it hasn't stretched out yet. I've been wearing them alot at the office and I'm also in Texas. I suspect I'll get good use of them through February and maybe into March.



hookem12387 said:


> For those of us that life in warmer climates, the Rugby ones are actually pretty great. You get the looks of the shaggy shetland, but it's not nearly as warm as something like a shaggy dog. The elbow patches are super trendy, but I also get compliments on them from 75% of the girls I know, so as much as I don't like 'em, they can't be all bad. At least I won't be putting holes in the elbows. I've also heard of people being able to take them off, but that seems risky. They've gone on sale a couple times for about $40, which I consider a bargain . . . you better be fairly slim or size up, though


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ This one is Rugby and I really like the fit. Like I said, elbow patches are not going to be universally loved, nor is the shaggy aspect
I stand by my fit assessment, though, but again, all opinion (picture below). _*1 Question for the LL Bean folks, I got one last year and returned it because it smelled really strange, sort of chemically. Is that still the case?*_


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm surprised by the following the Bean sweaters have here. I'd like to be able to buy clothes from Bean. Their flannel shirts in particular are terrific, but they just don't seem to work for me.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Hookem, removal of elbow patches usually isn't risky in the hands of a good seamstress. If the threads holding the patch haven't damaged the wool yarn (moderately big "if" ime) there shouldn't be any trace of them afterward. If damage is evident it's best to keep them in place.

You posted this pic before. Is this the one the J.Crew salesguys asked about?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

JDC said:


> Hookem, removal of elbow patches usually isn't risky in the hands of a good seamstress. If the threads holding the patch haven't damaged the wool yarn (moderately big "if" ime) there shouldn't be any trace of them afterward. If damage is evident it's best to keep them in place.
> 
> You posted this pic before. Is this the one the J.Crew salesguys asked about?


Yes and yes re: j crew guy. Just thought I'd reuse the pic since it shows the fit a bit. I may have to get the elbow patches off, then, or at least investigate it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> I will have to acquire one then. If I am able to determine my size, that is. Thank you.


I am a 41R suit coat, and I got the sweater in size 42, seems to fit pretty well.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I am equal parts shocked, suspicious, and pleasantly surprised to see that Paul Stuart is for once the cheapest option.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Trip English said:


> I'm surprised by the following the Bean sweaters have here.


Add me to the list of Bean Shetland fans. I have two, and may ask for the bright blue one from Santa. I wear them more often than my Shaggy Dog, or my Cable Car Clothies renditions. I find the SD too warm for indoor use, and the CCC is kind of thin. I find the Bean versions a nice weight. Nor have they become mishapen in any way. Like Epaminodas, I regard them as more utilitarian than dressy, but I often wear them under a blazer or tweed, and it looks swell.

PS I even washed one in the machine, laid it out to dry and it was just fine after the ordeal.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

ds23pallas said:


> Add me to the list of Bean Shetland fans.


And me, for all the same reasons. I just ordered a navy blue one, my fifth Bean shetland, today; while I generally take a medium, I bought a large, because I'm finding that I prefer a more comfortable, perhaps dowdier sweater, as I too tend to wear them like sweatshirts.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Bills Khakis has some nice ones this year.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Reptilicus said:


> Bills Khakis has some nice ones this year.


They do look nice. One thing is clear, there are a lot of options, at all price points.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Danny said:


> They do look nice. One thing is clear, there are a lot of options, at all price points.


Sweaters are really "in" this autumn and winter, according to an article in today's Wall Street Journal:

https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10...577042132703157156.html?mod=ITP_marketplace_0



> Total U.S. men's apparel sales rose 6.5% to $53.7 billion in the year through September, outpacing the 1.2% increase in women's, according to market researcher NPD Group. On average, men's apparel sees a 2% to 3% annual growth while women's 3% to 4%, says Marshal Cohen, NPD's chief industry analyst.
> 
> *Spurring the growth, men's tailored clothing, including suits and sport coats, jumped 10.8%, ties and other neckwear rose 10.3%, and men's shirts gained 2.3%.* (_Emphasis added._)
> 
> ...


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Danny said:


> They do look nice. One thing is clear, there are a lot of options, at all price points.


Sweaters are really "in" this autumn and winter, according to an article in today's Wall Street Journal:

https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10...577042132703157156.html?mod=ITP_marketplace_0



> Total U.S. men's apparel sales rose 6.5% to $53.7 billion in the year through September, outpacing the 1.2% increase in women's, according to market researcher NPD Group. On average, men's apparel sees a 2% to 3% annual growth while women's 3% to 4%, says Marshal Cohen, NPD's chief industry analyst.
> 
> *Spurring the growth, men's tailored clothing, including suits and sport coats, jumped 10.8%, ties and other neckwear rose 10.3%, and men's shirts gained 2.3%.* _(Emphasis added.)_
> 
> ...


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

hookem12387 said:


> ^^ This one is Rugby and I really like the fit. Like I said, elbow patches are not going to be universally loved, nor is the shaggy aspect
> I stand by my fit assessment, though, but again, all opinion (picture below). _*1 Question for the LL Bean folks, I got one last year and returned it because it smelled really strange, sort of chemically. Is that still the case?
> 
> *_I received mine in heather gray a few weeks ago and it had no smell. I plan to order a few more as soon as I can make a color decision. It's a perfect fit on me in every way.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

mhj said:


> [/B][/I][/U]I received mine in heather gray a few weeks ago and it had no smell. I plan to order a few more as soon as I can make a color decision. It's a perfect fit on me in every way.


Agreed. I have three from L.L. Bean (two navy sweaters and one green sweater.)


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I recall last year the Shaggy Dogs were 40% off for a few days. (I should have taken advantage of this.) I'm wondering if the offer will be repeated this year.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I also understand that some of the J.Press clearance sales at their office on 7th avenue can feature very deeply discounted shaggies. Certainly not an option for everyone, but it's there.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Trip English said:


> I'm surprised by the following the Bean sweaters have here.


I just got this year's version, it's not quote as long in the arms & body as in years past, but it still works for me.

Brian


----------



## sunra (Nov 29, 2009)

C. Sharp said:


> "....Scotland's Laurence Odie Knitwear. Chatting with the sales rep revealed that the company makes the Shaggy Dog sweaters for J. Press, as well as the brushed Shetlands for The Andover Shop and O'Connell's flat-finish Shetlands. The company can make them in 150 colors....." Source Ivy Style


Thanks alot for the information. I'll try and contact them & let you know how I get on


----------



## Annapolitan (Jun 24, 2011)

*O'Connell's sizing*

Just my experience on O'Connell's Shetland sizing. I'm a 47 chest and like to wear mine over a OCBD and like a looser rather than tighter/form-fitting sweater. I tried a 48 but had to go up to a 50 on their current offering. They are great sweaters. I had one from them from back in late '90s/early '00s (made by McGeorge or something like that, I think (the ones with the white labels)) that ultimately got ruined, which fit me in the 48. The current offering seem to fit smaller but are of no less quality than prior O'Connell's models in my opinion.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

teamtc said:


> +1. I've been wearing mine on the regular for a month or so, and I'm quite pleased. Good fit from the start, and the shape is holding up well. (The misses even finds it flattering on me.)


I have a couple of newer ones too. Really quite nice. But while I'm a medium in their shirts I need a large for the sweater, unless I'm only going to wear it under a jacket.


----------



## jkiley (Jul 2, 2011)

Are the Bean shetlands (in large) long enough for someone six feet tall (I typically wear a 16-35 shirt)? How about the ones from O'Connell's (size 44)?


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

FWIW, I bought smalls and they fit perfectly. I'm 5'8", 15 1/2-32 I would imagine the large size would be long enough for you.

I bought 4 and one of them was significantly larger than the others which brings up a consistency issue but its Bean so I exchanged it with no hassles.



jkiley said:


> Are the Bean shetlands (in large) long enough for someone six feet tall (I typically wear a 16-35 shirt)? How about the ones from O'Connell's (size 44)?


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

jkiley said:


> Are the Bean shetlands (in large) long enough for someone six feet tall (I typically wear a 16-35 shirt)? How about the ones from O'Connell's (size 44)?


I'm your height, wear a 16x34 shirt and UPS delivered several of these Shetlands last night. I think you'll be fine with a Large, since I'm a bit long waisted and the bottom ribbing gets to just where I like it (covering half the fly). Sleeves would be fine for you if your style is not to fold over the cuffs.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I bought a Shaggy Dog for 25% off last weekend. The sweater is so thick that just a couple of them will occupy an entire drawer. Now if it would only turn frigid outside...


----------



## jkiley (Jul 2, 2011)

Billax said:


> I'm your height, wear a 16x34 shirt and UPS delivered several of these Shetlands last night. I think you'll be fine with a Large, since I'm a bit long waisted and the bottom ribbing gets to just where I like it (covering half the fly). Sleeves would be fine for you if your style is not to fold over the cuffs.


Thanks. That sounds just about right.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

jkiley said:


> Are the Bean shetlands (in large) long enough for someone six feet tall (I typically wear a 16-35 shirt)? How about the ones from O'Connell's (size 44)?


You shouldn't have a problem. I'm 5 feet 8 inches and a small from L.L. Bean is still a tad too long, but much better than the medium.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I stopped in Lord & Taylor last night and was pleasantly surprised at the house Black & Brown brand shetland sweaters. If I recall, they were $49 and I think there were additional savings to be taken at the register.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thoughts on OC, LLB, Spirit of Shetland & Shaggy Dog*

Love Shetland sweaters, and this is my order of preference.

The LK Odie sweater from O'Connell's is my favorite. Good weight, amazing color (I have one in Peat), and the fit - ordered my jacket size - is perfect. The saddle shoulder probably contributes to the comfort. Price no object, I'd get this one every time.

Spirit of Shetland: don't own one (yet), but ordered two as Christmas gifts this year for brother-in-law and sister-in-law. Great value, IMO. At today's exchange rates, a crewneck is about $88. The shipping is about $22 -- it's 14 quid per order, not per sweater, so your shipped price per item is $110 for one, but only $99 if you get 2. My unscientific judgment is that they are slightly less hefty than the OCs models, but every bit as well-made. The body is knit as one piece, so there are no seams on the shoulder line. And the color choices are unbeatable. Beautiful sweaters. Be prepared to wait 4 to 6 weeks.

LLB: good value, and I'm glad they are a bit shorter this year. I have a couple from a few years ago & the sleeves & body were too long. Not finished nearly as well as any of the others, but nice for what they are & pretty durable.

Shaggy Dog: Like it overall, but bulkier than all the others & I went down a size to get one that fit under a sport coat. It's too damned hot sometimes, but this is the one for bitter cold weather. Not enamored with the fuzzy finish as some folks are, but it's it's a nice change of pace.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

This year I bought a LL Bean and a Spirit of Shetland. The Bean is sized large and fits me well (5'11" 170lbs, 39 chest). Their sizing indicates a medium would be appropriate, but I like a Shetland to be a bit bigger and I am borderline medium/large. 

The SoS I ordered as a large and it fits snugger than the Bean. I ordered it in Yell Sound Blue, and it has been dubbed "Sea Monster" already.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

*Yell Sound Blue*

^^^ Nice, thanks for the pic. That one is now on the list of possible color choices.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

RARE in Marshalls 12/2011. Polo RL labeled "Made In Scotland" brushed (shaggy) 88% wool (probably Zetland) 12% cashmere plain crew neck. No pony logo on chest. Seamless neck, seamless saddle shoulder, seamless sides and seamless arms. Don't know maker but can't remain many capable of aforesaid. Original price tag ($165) indicates a previous year "Ivy Row" line/range. Have only seen heathered, or frosty, mid pink (Breton/Nantucket red) and heather/frosty slate (petrol?) blue. Marshalls price is $70.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ I'll have to get by marshals a bit more. Those colors sound fantastic


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

They usually have some good, logo-less prl cable knit cashmere sweaters as well.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

That gives even more reason to go, I've been really wanting a cable knit or 10, as I have none somehow


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a blue cable knit Shaggy Dog that I am selling if you're interested...size M.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought my first Shaggy Dog a few weeks ago. Got it in Blue Mix. Now I see what all the fuss is about. It's much more substantial than the Brooks and LL Bean Shetlands. The brushed look takes some getting used to, but it does give it a noticeably softer hand.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

Another favorite sweater of mine. I miss the JD Mc George days of the 1960 and 1970 time frame. Now, it is impossible to get a decent shetland with very nice colors/hues such as Mc George. Ben Silver has the Jaieson mill to do his shetland, I have no idea where made though.
195 bucks is stupid.
I have had luck with Oc Onnels. They still have old stock Mc George, if you want a classi shetland.
Some of Ben silvers shetland are very nice. Not for that price.
Shetland is going by the wayside IMO, stock up when you see something.
Someone here has to push Andys button and have Ben Silver give us a discount.
He lost out last week on a camel hari sweater I was looking. I elected to go England, and got 4 ply instead of the 2 ply Silver had, and saved 200 bucks roughly.Again, Oconnel

Jimmy


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

After 5 weeks, my Spirit of Shetland crewneck arrived (+ a v-neck for the Mrs.). Now that I've had a chance to wear it, I'd say it's on a par with the O'Connell's offerings. Just as comfortable and well-made.

It's a nice tight knit, and is very warm, even if it doesn't feel quite as hefty. A large fit me well, about the same as the 42 from OCs. The SOS is a bit shorter in length, the sleeves are a bit longer (enough to roll them, which is nice) & it's less snug across the chest. When it shipped, the exchange rate was good, so it hit the credit card for about $86.60 (not including shipping). Very good value. My brother-in-law loves the Moorgrass he got for Christmas. Great color. I went for the tartan green, which is just what you'd expect: a rich, medium-dark, solid color. 

If you can stand waiting a few weeks for a good-quality Shetland, give SoS a try.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

MacT- I would love to see a pic.

Reldresal - Thanks for sharing. That color is so nice.

I just spent the better part of an hour looking at possible sweater colors on SoS. When I stopped I felt like a yarn nerd. This thread is no good for me.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Now I have crewneck shetland envy.. NO.. It just wouldn't do to be caught fanning the pages of the LLB catalog on a govt. computer, however tempted. :smile:


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

2 ply or 4 ply? Anybody in here want to weigh in? Please? 

Also, for my future reference what is the fit of Rugby's sweaters like? I usually take a small, but I was nervous with them.


----------

